# Baby Rice Cereal - exp. date and what to do with it?



## NinasMommy (Aug 9, 2011)

i have two different brands of organic baby rice cereals (1st foods), and they both say to discard whatever's in the box after it's been open 30 days. Can anyone tell me why? I've tried to contact the companies to ask why, but can't get in touch with anyone.

Also, I don't want to just waste the cereal, so thought about eating it myself... what can I do with it?


----------



## 1love4ever (Jan 5, 2011)

I've heard of making pancakes with it. They probably want you to throw it out just because it wont be as fresh and might start to grow stuff or get bugs in it if left for too long


----------



## Amatullah0 (Apr 7, 2009)

I second the bugs(actually, I think the idea is bacteria can grow/baby's immune system isn't very strong at 3 mos) thing. You could probably feed it to an older child though. Do what you're comfy with though. Dry rice cereal isn't more prone to getting bugs or bacteria than say cheerios are. I've added baby cereal(rice, wheat, barley, etc) in place of a percentage of flour in different recipes(including baked goods).

With DS he took some formula, but not enough to finish it before however long they say to finish the can in. I mixed the leftover formula with water and fed my plants. On that note, not sure if you can compost flours(which is basically what rice cereal is)?


----------



## NinasMommy (Aug 9, 2011)

thanks for the info, very helpful.

i would think you can compost flour. i think the basic rule is no animal products, except for egg shells. but just earlier today i was wondering about honey.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amatullah0*
> 
> I second the bugs(actually, I think the idea is bacteria can grow/baby's immune system isn't very strong at 3 mos) thing. You could probably feed it to an older child though. Do what you're comfy with though. Dry rice cereal isn't more prone to getting bugs or bacteria than say cheerios are. I've added baby cereal(rice, wheat, barley, etc) in place of a percentage of flour in different recipes(including baked goods).
> 
> With DS he took some formula, but not enough to finish it before however long they say to finish the can in. I mixed the leftover formula with water and fed my plants. On that note, not sure if you can compost flours(which is basically what rice cereal is)?


----------

